# Cantonese bear dog breed is a true dog breed to raise?



## HoaGiusti (10 mo ago)

Hi Everyone! 

I am raising popular dog breeds like Golden Retriever and Australian Shepherd for years but it is the first time when I saw a bear looking dog breed. It looks like that a combination of bear and Chow Chow breed but my major question is here how easy it is to carry this dog breed mainly if I go with a Cantonese bear dog puppy. Also, we have a small garden for walking. Does this breed need more places to walk? 

Although this article refers that the Cantonese bear dog is a joyful and friendly dog breed but the size of an adult dog could grow to 32 inches and the weight could be around 77 to 85 pounds. Is it safe to raise such dogs? I am asking it because it is a crossbreed and could have the features of a bear. 

What are your thoughts on it? By the way, their faces give a different vibe.


----------



## Salem (11 mo ago)

Umm, you asked a few questions that were in the very beginning of the article. These dogs will need more than a small garden area, as they are very playful, energetic, and rambunctious. And these dogs aren't as easily trainable as dogs like Aussies and Golden Retrievers, and will need a firm leader (not abusive- but firm). These dogs won't be easy to raise as they are prone to infections and sicknesses. As puppies these dogs will need a lot of attention, and have TONS of energy. You will need correct socialization and training - because these dogs WILL BE AGGRESSIVE if not given these things. Even as adults these dogs will need tons of attention- and be full of energy, and no - a garden won't suit that. Also the website article said to check craigslist- which you should not do- because you could get scammed very easily, or given a puppy from a terrible breeder. If you are still up for this challenge FIND AN EXPERT BREEDER. ..................EXTRA NOTE: Don't get these dogs just because they look cool or different, and only find a pet breeder if you can't raise a working dog.. working dogs are extreme- and need/deserve an extreme amount of training, socialization, exercise, and attention... Also Australian Shepherds and Golden Retrievers are energetic- so how did you raise them well if you only have a garden. ? (no offense should be taken- it is a question.


----------

